# Whats your haunt's budget?



## chisox100

For me it's going down every year. (Yes I keep track of it)

'07- 457.54$
'08- 451.93$
'09 (so far) 104.23$


----------



## The Archivist

Just started really this year since most of the time I'm broke. 
I volunteer my labor efforts to Ghost Train usually.

'09 - $5.49 (the cost of the shirt from Goodwill, everything else I already have.)


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't keep track. I don't want to know.
Last year was the most expensive year I've ever had - I bought a classic hearse.


----------



## Spartan005

I'm going to try and limit myself this year with $1,000 put in to the haunt. But I plan on donating only 80% of whatever we make this year so I'll get some or maybe all of that back. I think I spent 1500 last year and maybe a few hundred at the most for all the years before


----------



## hedg12

Thought I was getting off cheap this year until I stopped to figure it up. I'm at about $425 this year. Sure hope my wife doesn't find out...


----------



## HauntedHacienda

We normally spend around $1,100.00 per year, but this year, we slashed that by more than half.
We are only spending about $540.00 this year.


----------



## Warrant2000

I've nickel-and-dimed for many years, getting only 1 or 2 items. Last year was the most expensive, around $400-$500. This year will be less, although I've built a ton of new props. Most of the parts have been free or from the thrift store.

Lighting has been the most expensive for me. With each flood light costing $6, and the florescent bulbs costing $5, that adds up.


----------



## GothicCandle

this month, 50$ but i have spent more in the past months of this year, i didnt keep track.


----------



## sleepersatty99

last year i spent about 250. This year i spent only about 30 bucks (So far) and im sure that will change. lol My daughter works at spirit halloween. so yeah its going to go up. lol


----------



## debbie5

$50-$100 a year, max.


----------



## playfx

I have $5000 in it so far, insurance was the killer for me at $2000.


----------



## arcuhtek

You dont want to know. Really. First I dont have a budget....I do what makes me happy. And that usually means around $1,000 per year. For one thing...with over 1000 visitors to my house, buying good quality candy means at least $400 in cadny and bags alone.

I do a new costume each year which is usually about $200 to $400.

I have lighting, sound, fog for six fog machines, dry ice...oh I always forget the $100 in dry ice. I own more electrical extension cords than Home Depot...projectors, skulls...DVDs...about one dozen black lights....enough cloth and twine to build a bridge...

I have TONS of make up products....contact lenses...fangs, teeth.

Each year I try to top the last years costume. I try and seek out new and innovative products (new to me). I am not big on animtronics....and the like. My haunt is 100% exterior of my house. So no one tours the home. I also dont charge anything.

I guess $1,000 may be not enough....but I dont track it.

This year I bought the CFX "imp" silicone mask and hands. That busted the entire budget...but I have to say....it is bad ass and will be a really cool...quick on and quick off costume for years to come!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't really set a budget. We just get to a point when someone (usually me) says, "I think we've spent enough on Halloween this year"


----------



## Tracyish

I havent really kept track, and I dont think I really want to. This years purchases seems more towards rebuilding props, and oraganizing the storage of said props. Although HD has gotten some of my money this year for PVC and fittings. That kinda adds up. I am finally working on a frame for my FCG, and putting a motor in, before she was just a puppet we hung in a tree with a counter weight. As for how much money I put into my "Halloween Insanity" as my husband calls it, I just try not to totally empty out the bank account.


----------



## Mortarlover123

$100-$150


----------



## jaege

Budget? We dont need no stinkin budget!!


----------



## SecondNightmare

I hate looking at the big picture, but I'd say around 300 so far (got another 100-200 to go)... Makes my wallet cringe, but it's all worth it!


----------



## Haunt Master

I'm going light this year. So far I've built 2 headpoppers and a new set of columns for the graveyard. Looking at about $ 150. after I buy candy for TOTs and ice for my chillers. May need more fog juice though.


----------



## fick209

I set aside $500.00 for halloween each year. A couple years I spent less, couple years spent more. I would love to spend more but those damn property taxes have to get paid this month also


----------



## DeathTouch

Budget? Who knows. Going to need more next year. I hope congress gives me the extra money, or I will goto the president on this.


----------



## jdubbya

Thus far I've dropped around $300. I'm thinking about another $200 or so and I'll be set. I also will spend some more on candy and pumpkins so I guess all told I'll be around $600.00.


----------



## Eeeekim

If I spend $100 a year it's $50 more than the wife wants me to spend. But $100 is about all I'll spend this year. I would spend a lot more time and money But with 3 kids under 8 it's not and option. Slow and steady wins the race...I hope.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I don't normally keep track - it would depress me, and I don't want to be depressed around Halloween.  Last year was high, because of the coffin with all the pneumatics (and the new air compressor to run it). This year's biggest expenditure is the parts for the 3 axis skull...We haven't bought a whole lot of other big stuff this year, because I got some stuff last year on clearance that hasn't been seen by the TOT's yet.


----------



## SapphyreMoon

We don't really set a budget, just buy whatever we want each year. The year we got married (halloween wedding) of course we spent MUCH more but on average we spend about a grand, sometimes more or less. We don't track it very closely, we were slowing down by how much (little) storage space we had left but hubby fixed that by building another shed and buying our kids a house 2 doors down that has 2 garages for our use. lol.


----------



## nixie

Knowing would likely kill me. We pick things up randomly through the year, and once building begins we just buy as we go. I don't ever want to know what it adds up to, and if hubby figured it out, he would try to put a stop to it... but he would ultimately fail anyway. The only thing we ever kept track of was the gypsy wagon, and that was roughly $800. Scary.


----------



## The Creepster

Whats this "budget" thingy mean?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Whats this "budget" thingy mean?


LOL! Just consider it a bad word.


----------



## DarkShadows

ehh like 1-2k around there. ****s expensive!


----------



## Lotus

1 to 5k this year was around 2k damn college tuition


----------



## bozz

*I'm a budget deal shopper !!!*

I love the hunt for a good deal and very seldom paid full retail including my prop materials (which are scrap pressure treated lumber from home depot ) of which I avg. only 20 cents on the dollar for new props. Yeah it takes time and patience but so far counting fromlast Nov. sales I've purchased roughly $1,000 in materials and props for almost $200. I look for at least 75% off and 50% will do if I really want it and there's only a few left. I've gotten half of my new stuff at close to 90% off..........just got lucky there.........right place,right time!


----------



## dasjman

Ugg. I was going to try to track my spending this year, but quickly decided I was better off not knowing! I forced myself to say I was done yesterday...except for some more PVC and such.


----------



## Adam I

I don't do buget's well.

As far as a guess goes most years 2 to 5 hundred dollars.

This year drastically less, I'll probably end at about one hundred dollars


----------



## remylass

I have spent only about 100 buying actual Halloween items from the stores. Oh wait. That probably isn't true. 

I have spent less than 200 at the Halloween stores, but I have spent a fortune, which I refuse to add up, at Lowe's and Menards.


----------



## oilkann

*Whats your yearly haunt budget*

I have been hanging around this forum for a few months now. Always been very big into the haunt scene. I was just wondering what some of u guys & gals set aside or spend every year on your haunts. It may be to personal of a question but i figured wth lol. For those of u like me that dont make alot of your own props what and where do u look for ideas or props. So far this yr Ive spent around 6k looking to put twice that in by halloween with a maze build and props. But have purchased 2 pa systems and many props talking skulls on the way still not sure about those yet lol


----------



## matrixmom

I don't have one. I just buy what I can month to month. So, sometimes some projects get put off to next year.


----------



## Cal78

I Always Say 75 dollars, but had bad damage and a lot of new props to build and stuff i could not go without . so it ended up about 160, which is a lot , but if i get the prop i Really Really want this year it will be $2100.00 total, Anybody Want to Donate Money ???


----------



## Osenator

Budget? Me not know this strange word...


----------



## Zurgh

Hmmm... material cost, store bought props, and candy over the last 5 years... less than 500$... less than 100$ a year on average... usually a lot less, but I prefer to make my own props, but not candy...:ninja:


----------



## corey872

Generally, I try to stick with $0 and work up from there. Part of the fun for me is scavenging or re-purposing what I need. I generally wind up spending a few bucks for electronics where there is just no substitute, but at least I get the satisfaction of knowing my few $$ worth of electronics is generally saving 10s or 100s in store bought items.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I try and stay under 200 but this year maybe more trying to put pneumatics and 3 axis in my coffin so will blow the budget!!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Holy Threadomancy Batman!

I always wonder how several year old threads get revived like this...sheer boredom maybe?

But I'll chime in. I usually get about $50 to $100 POST-Halloween. Leading up to the holiday though, maybe $25 to $50. I can usually squeeze more into the budget by using personal giftcards and taking in recyclables, or adding a bit of PVC or GreatStuff on top of a regular Home Depot trip for the house. Last year I think I managed to get about $50-60 bucks just from recycling and a gift card, on top of what the wife lets me.

Oh, I did convince the wife to let me buy two CostCo skeletons, but that was because she was able to sell the third skeleton on eBay and that paid for the first two...

Being a teacher with two small children really keeps the budget very small...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Offwhiteknight said:


> Holy Threadomancy Batman!
> 
> I always wonder how several year old threads get revived like this...sheer boredom maybe?


No, moderator merge.


----------



## austenandrews

I wind up spending a couple hundred bucks by the time it's over. I actively try not to spend much, but little things add up over time.


----------



## Jack Mac

I like to live dangerously so I make it up as I go!


----------



## MommaMoose

The budget always starts out at $0 but then what ever few pennies that are left over at the end of each month usually go towards things like Great Stuff, PVC pipe, glues. You know, the stuff you can't make your self but you need in order to make something out of the stuff you do have.


----------



## debbie5

Under $100. Actually, it's usually under $50, but I usually have and extra $50 set aside for a great sale or something I stumble upon.


----------



## Jaybo

I have a category set aside in Quicken just to track my Halloween purchases. It got too scary to look at, so I quit tracking it all together about a year ago. I could still probably pull the data out and get a rough total, but I like living in denial!


----------



## niblique71

Jaybo said:


> I have a category set aside in Quicken just to track my Halloween purchases. It got too scary to look at, so I quit tracking it all together about a year ago. I could still probably pull the data out and get a rough total, but I like living in denial!


I'm with You Jaybo, Denial, denial. I used to spend a few thousand a year but thanks to this forum and other friends I''ve cut that by a huge amount. The part that is scary is that it's always $30 here and $20 there. but that adds up over a year. I really don 't want to know.

HOWEVER.... I did figure that by quitting smoking I saved about $7000 a year.... Devided by 12 months thats $583 a month.. So no matter what I do with Halloween I'll never spend that much year, So I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## goneferal

My first year of a real display was probably around $300-$500- over the course of a year. The haunt doubled the next year (with a new light show and over 100 spotlights- all homemade) for somewhere around $300. Last year added a few things and I only spent $40 on two huge funkins. I try to do everything as homemade as I can. If I can make it for less than my time is worth, I'll make it myself. The funkins saved me tons of time and since they were the only real purchase, I felt it was worth it. They sold for $40 something apiece so I came out OK there.


----------



## dead hawk

$0 but i usually just do stuff to get money like work an stuff


----------



## stick

This year I was going to be very good and not spend that much. I just added up what I know I have spent for this year so far and it is over $400. Jaybo I like your idea of denial I spend least that way.


----------



## bert1913

i spent over $3,000 last year. i bought mostly electronic stuff. TV projectors, triggerable video player etc. These are things that I can use every year.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What ever is left over after bills are paid and everything I have to buy for the house to survive is taken care of. So I;m not sure I do get a lot of stuff for free or discount. In holding pattern right now because of evil white stuff.


----------



## wandererrob

In past years I've had no set budget and spending varied a lot from year to year. Anywhere from a few hundred dollars to $1500 one year. Last year I got laid off in April and was still unemployed until mid-December. Needless to say my haunt budget suddenly got very tight.

I spent last than $100 last season and still managed to build out a new scene in my haunt this past season. Oddly enough, I found I kind of enjoyed the challenge of working on a shoestring budget and still making something I was happy with. I may take a more financially conservative approach going forward just for the creative challenge of it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What's a Budget???:googly:


----------



## Adam I

I've heard about the Mythical word "budget".


----------



## Evil Andrew

One million dollars .............


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Andrew said:


> One million dollars .............


:jol:EvilA, you are f-ing hilarious!!!


----------



## scareme

My budget is what ever I can get away with, and then add another $200. I'm not happy unless the better half is yelling.


----------



## Nutz

$50 - $500 depending on if we see a prop we just have to add. 

This year will probably be a very low figure.


----------



## bcstuff

My hobbies steal money from each other. I think Halloween has some tricks up it sleeve to pull in some extra this year.


----------



## nimblemonkey

Thanks for merging this thread Haunti- This will be my first year doing a walkthrough. I have a 22' x 25' one room schoolhouse to work with and am putting together materials now. I have been scrounging at the restore/recycle places to find what I need to build walls. Over the last couple of years I've been collecting picture frames, large plastic dolls, etc. at garage sales. My budget is ???? because I want this to be spooky, not cheesy, so I will spend what I have to in order to achieve a good haunt. That said, I am making as many props myself as I can from found or inexpensive materials. Lighting and sound will probably take the most of my budget this year. So far this year I've spent $130.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:What's a Budget???:googly:


LOL That pretty much sums up my thoughts on this subject too!



Jaybo said:


> I have a category set aside in Quicken just to track my Halloween purchases. It got too scary to look at, so I quit tracking it all together about a year ago. I could still probably pull the data out and get a rough total, but I like living in denial!


I wouldn't be game to even contemplate that one Jaybo - it would be far scarier than my haunt for sure!

I know I must spend a lot of money over a year as I think I would probably average around $20 a week on bits and pieces throughout the year - then my invitations always cost over $100 to make/post and last year I spent $300 on catering (best money I ever spent though - it saved me from the exhaustion of the previous year). But at least now I am making most of my own props so I'm sure that must be saving an absolute fortune. Thanks Haunt Forum!!!

The good part about spending the small amount per week is that I don't notice it so much and more to the point don't feel so guilty about spending it LOL. We don't have a lot of spare cash with my partner being on a disability pension but I try to make sure that both of us have some spending money to invest in our individual hobbies (his is photography and music). Why else do you work for a living if you can't enjoy some pleasure from it?


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hubby and I also stopped tracking how much we spent. We know its REALLY scarry! Its both of our hobby. So that being said its probably more than it should since there isn't the other person says you spent WHAT?! Its an evil giggle instead and someone saying you know what we could do with that?! We really have to start cutting back or thinning out because we are reaching our storage limit! If I had to guess we spend an average of 100 a month.


----------



## Headless

I'm not sure you really should feel guilty about following your passion anyway and it would certainly make it easier when it's a shared passion. I figure so long as I have hubby's support and no-one is missing out on anything, then we can afford it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I don't really have a budget, but you can bet your sweet bippy if she thought I was spending too much, she'd let me know! I spent about $300 last year, and will probably end up spending about $200 this year.


----------



## wandererrob

I must say that I'm lucky in regard to how I do finance my madness. We have three accounts. Mine, hers and "the house" (aka joint expenses). Back when we bought our house in 2007 we set up our finances such that we each put in what's needed to cover the mortgage, bills, other joint expenses. The rest of our respective paycheck remains in our individual accounts and we're both free to use that money however we wish. 

She can buy all the quilting supplies she wants within her means. I can haunt myself broke. And neither of us gets mad at what the other spends because "the house" is always covered by direct deposit. Nobody has to feel guilty or worry about how much an item cost.


----------



## Wildcat

I have a HUGE curbies budget but other than that it's what ever I scratch up for a project.


----------



## dudeamis

wandererrob said:


> I must say that I'm lucky in regard to how I do finance my madness. We have three accounts. Mine, hers and "the house" (aka joint expenses). Back when we bought our house in 2007 we set up our finances such that we each put in what's needed to cover the mortgage, bills, other joint expenses. The rest of our respective paycheck remains in our individual accounts and we're both free to use that money however we wish.
> 
> She can buy all the quilting supplies she wants within her means. I can haunt myself broke. And neither of us gets mad at what the other spends because "the house" is always covered by direct deposit. Nobody has to feel guilty or worry about how much an item cost.


great idea! I'll bring this up to my future missus.

As for my budget, its really hard to tell, I do a lot of little things all year long but I wouldn't be shocked if I spent $100 on materials.

So far I've spent $50. I'm guessing I'll spend another $50-$100.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

What's a haunt budget? LOL!


----------



## debbie5

this year, $100....tops.

that does not include candy, which is crazy expensive, even for Smarties...


----------



## debbie5

lol..I went back & found my old reply from 2009 which was $50-$100. Im so cheap.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

We won't be buying anything new this year. We have offically run out of storage! But in the past of going nuts and buying toms of props and drcor i would say probably 600


----------



## tattman98

That is the good thing about using a lot of cardboard I just pitch it out after I use it.
This year I have well over 3000.00 to spend we did good on the haunt last year.
And we also had a few new contributors, one contributed over a 1000.00. I almost fell out of my chair when he called me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Approximately $250 this year. Not counting candy.


----------



## GKling

We are just starting out on a charity Haunt at a museum - second year. Last year we had maybe $1200 in cash and material donations, not counting what I paid out of pocket. It was a drop in the bucket to get started building to potential at the site. I'm hoping to at least double the donations this year (without doubling my out of pocket as well - wishful thinking). Startup is the hardest part. I hope as word spreads and attendance spikes donations will be easier to come by.


----------



## skeletonowl

The past couple years I hardly decorated since I had a 0 dollar budget. However this year I'm investing in a little bit more lighting so i'm looking at $100. I'm gonna be as cheap as possible haha


----------



## Lamborgman

Do not really have one, hit the Spirit Halloween store(s) the day they open so I can see all the setups, if something catches my eye in the car it goes.


----------



## sportymonkey

Sigh, if I only had a hubby that loved scaring just as much as I did. Last year we did nada and I'm seeking revenge on that one, ha! I guess it depends on how much I can get away with but less than 500. I might be blonde but not a dumb one. lol!


----------



## Gallows

The misses and I usually stick to a $200 budget. $100 for costumes, candy, and halloween party foods. $100 for materials for the local Haunted House. We redo our room every year, so the old props usually become more static home decor.


----------



## GOT

I try not to keep track because it is embarassing. Probably $500 - $1000 a year. I end up giving a lot of things to a local haunt charity as so not to accumulate stuff around the house.


----------



## Otaku

Whatever I can get away with 
Probably $400-$500. I like to make my own stuff, but sometimes a deal comes along that I just can't pass up. And I still can't make my own fog machines.


----------



## MommaMoose

Otaku - if you do start making your own fog machines I will gladly buy one from you!

Now that I have started doing a Halloween party (think backyard carnival) for the neighborhood kids (this will be the 3rd year) my expenditures have increased somewhat. Then to top it off this year I plan on holding a Witch's Tea. I think I have already spent about $600. Thankfully it has been spread out since January so the wallet doesn't take such a hit.


----------

